# Rinnovo Maldini: è braccio di ferro. Moncada DS?



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
Il nodo è l'autonomia.

*Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma. 
Maldini oggi ha lasciato Casa Milan alle 17.30

Telelombardia: ipotesi Moncada nel ruolo di direttore sportivo e Massara come direttore dell'area tecnica *

*Sky: domani scadono i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Sta
diventando una situazione paradossale per i tempi. Alla fine tutto si concluderà. Anche Maldini e Massara non credono ad un finale diverso. Si aspetterà anche la giornata di domani per capire se ci saranno le firme. E' una questione di poteri e deleghe. Non è mai successo nella storia del mercato che due dirigenti che hanno vinto lo scudetto arrivino alla scadenza. *


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> _In aggiornamento_


Andrà per le lunghe..

Ma poi sto Gazidis, è sempre a New York per le visite visto che è uscito da una terribile malattia. Per quale motivo non si dimette e si concentra sulle cure?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

*Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma. 
Maldini ha lasciato Casa Milan alle 17.30*


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> _In aggiornamento_


Secondo me si fa troppo riferimento a quella parte della proprietà che presto avrà il 30% delle quote.

Elliott ha risanato i conti e ha mollato quando ci sarebbe stato da investire.


----------



## Viulento (29 Giugno 2022)

se il nodo e' l'autonomia vuol dire che i soldi che maldini chiedeva per il mercato ci sono.

ottenuto finalmente i soldi, ora maldini vuole solo piu' potere di scelta.


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> _In aggiornamento_


Strano che il nodo fosse sull'autonomia e potere di firma....non l'avrei mai detto...altro che sul budget...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> *Il nodo è l'autonomia*.
> 
> _In aggiornamento_



Questo lo sappiamo da molto tempo. Io spero ancora che venga trovato un compromesso onorevole per tutti pensando al bene del Milan.


----------



## kYMERA (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


A sto punto l’addio è praticamente certo. Che peccato…


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Giugno 2022)

Servirebbe mettere stanotte un bello striscione sotto casa Milan… 

PAOLO MALDINI=MILAN

Non si azzardassero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Secondo me si fa troppo riferimento a quella parte della proprietà che presto avrà il 30% delle quote.
> 
> Elliott ha risanato i conti e ha mollato quando ci sarebbe stato da investire.


E credo abbia venduto anche a un tizio che non ha intenzione di rinforzare la squadra adeguatamente.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> Maldini ha lasciato Casa Milan alle 17.30*



È già una notizia che non abbiamo ancora rifiutato.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


Hanno firmato oggi con la firma di Gazidis. Lasciamo perdere sto circo


----------



## UDG (29 Giugno 2022)

A Maldini e Massara per quello che hanno dimostrato farei l'indeterminato, non rompessero le scatole e accettassero quello che i due chiedono senza fiatare


----------



## MaschioAlfa (29 Giugno 2022)

Autonomia vuol dire tutto e vuol dire nulla.

Autonomia sotto quale punto di vista ?


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> se il nodo e' l'autonomia vuol dire che i soldi che maldini chiedeva per il mercato ci sono.


Vuol dire che maldini non ha mai chiesto nessun budget particolare...i soldi sono quelli della champion, dello scudetto e i ricavi delle cessioni. A me sembra chiaro che Maldini non voglia più Gazidis e voglia aumentato il suo potere di firma


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Giugno 2022)

Accontentatelo.


----------



## Viulento (29 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che maldini non ha mai chiesto nessun budget particolare...i soldi sono quelli della champion, dello scudetto e i ricavi delle cessioni. *A me sembra chiaro che Maldini non voglia più Gazidis e voglia aumentato il suo potere di firma*


per il bene del milan?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...



Per me è finita.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Strano che il nodo fosse sull'autonomia e potere di firma....non l'avrei mai detto...altro che sul budget...


Credibile da chi fino a qualche ora fa dava la
Firma per fatta.
Comunque dovresti essere felice perché a breve Maldini togli il disturbo e ci sarà un super budget da spender


----------



## chicagousait (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


L'unica cosa certa è che usciamo molto male e che io non sto capendo da che parte sta la ragione.


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> per il bene del milan?


Il perché non lo so, ma penso più x problemi di rapporti tra i due


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> _
> In aggiornamento_


Inizio davvero a preoccuparmi..
Oltre alla paura di perdere maldini (e qualsiasi speranza per il futuro) arrivare all'inizio del raduno e calciomercato senza un dt è praticamente una follia..
Questi qui stanno mettendo 1,3miliardi per comprare una squadra e perdi il dirigente più importante lasciando la squadra allo sbando assoluto.
Se c'erano altri nomi per sostituire maldini lo avevamo saputo da mesi,se non firma sarà un disastro...
Oppure maldini sà che non possono fare a meno di lui in questo momento e sta forzando la mano per ottenere quello che vuole cioè avere la possibilità di far crescere la squadra alle sue condizioni. 
Cmq davvero un attimo che torniamo a godere e subito la slitta...
Crisantemi spostati propio...


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> se il nodo e' l'autonomia vuol dire che i soldi che maldini chiedeva per il mercato ci sono.
> 
> ottenuto finalmente i soldi, ora maldini vuole solo piu' potere di scelta.



Probabilmente con l'addio di Gazidis vuole prendere direttamente lui il suo posto, vuole rapportarsi direttamente con la proprietà e non con un tramite a cui oggi non conosce nemmeno l'identità a novembre quando lascia il sudafricano. 

Maldini non credo voglia firmare oggi per non sapere a novembre chi sarà il suo superiore che farà da tramitre con la proprietà.


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Hanno firmato oggi con la firma di Gazidis. Lasciamo perdere sto circo


Lo han fatto firmare con la penna cancellabile poi han cancellato quando è uscito


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> L'unica cosa certa è che usciamo molto male e che *io non sto capendo da che parte sta la ragione.*



Per la ragione sta sempre dalla parte di vuole un Milan vincente.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


Ora mi sono accorto che il ritiro è il 4 luglio..

Chi diamine si presenterà lunedì?


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


alla faccia di quelli che credono alla storia del garante...


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Inizio davvero a preoccuparmi..
> Oltre alla paura di perdere maldini (e qualsiasi speranza per il futuro) arrivare all'inizio del raduno e calciomercato senza un dt è praticamente una follia..
> *Questi qui stanno mettendo 1,3miliardi per comprare una squadra *e perdi il dirigente più importante lasciando la squadra allo sbando assoluto.
> Se c'erano altri nomi per sostituire maldini lo avevamo saputo da mesi,se non firma sarà un disastro...
> ...




Ma cosa vuoi che mettano, figurati...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora mi sono accorto che il ritiro è il 4 luglio..
> 
> Chi diamine si presenterà lunedì?



Mirabelli


----------



## bmb (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Credibile da chi fino a qualche ora fa dava la
> Firma per fatta.
> Comunque dovresti essere felice perché a breve Maldini togli il disturbo e ci sarà un super budget da spender


Penso che mi confondi x qualcun altro...io non ho mai scritto di firma fatta, ne sono felice che Maldini nel caso se ne vada. Io ho sempre detto che il problema era l'autonomia e la sua intervista era contro elliot e Gazidis. Penso che la sua speranza fosse che con la nuova proprietà sarebbero cambiate subito alcune cose, invece questi contano ancora e gliela stanno facendo pagare


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora mi sono accorto che il ritiro è il 4 luglio..
> 
> Chi diamine si presenterà lunedì?



Conferenza di Sabatini...


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conferenza di Sabatini...



Ci sarà Rangnick, per la gioia di molti tifosi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ma mi domando….
Massara é legato a Maldini?

Non é che Massara rinnova e Maldini no?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


A me anche Maldini ha rotto i ********. 

Con questo braccio di ferro che pensa di fare? Sta penalizzando solo il Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Occhio che lunedì potrebbe presentarsi Berluscaroni 1 ora a parlare di stadio ovviamente ed di Cardinale grande uomo.. per il resto risponderà "non so nulla".


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conferenza di Sabatini...


Conferenza di presentazione lunedì, conferenza di addio sabato… Sabatini è un Maldini elevato all’ennesima potenza


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conferenza di Sabatini...


Basta che mettano un gioppino che firmi, poi tanto farà tutto l’algoritmo di moneyball


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Giugno 2022)

C'è anche da chiedersi di chi fidarsi? 
Chi ha portato in alto la bandiera del Milan per più di 25 anni? Chi dopo Istanbul non ha mollato, e si è vendicato? Etc etc. 


Ma chi cavolo è Elliott, non mi frega niente se è ricco sfondato. Io se vedo in difficoltà Singer da un lato e Maldini dall'altro, aiuto Paolo. Redbird, Cardinale, chi diavolo sono? 
Possono avere tutti i soldi o i debiti di sto mondo, per me sono il nulla più totale, mentre Maldini è il Milan. 

Provo vergogna per chi scrive idiozie del tipo "Io tifo il Milan, che è sopra tutto anche Maldini" no cari miei, Maldini è il Milan. 
La famiglia Maldini è donata al Milan è parte del Milan. 
Cesare, Paolo, Daniel (nel suo piccolo) 3 generazioni devote al Milan, ed avete ancora il coraggio di scrivere "Il Milan prima di tutto" come se fosse un Muntari qualsiasi.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


che farsa patetica


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora mi sono accorto che il ritiro è il 4 luglio..
> 
> Chi diamine si presenterà lunedì?



Presentarsi senza un direttore sarebbe un qualcosa di agghiacciante, forse di mai visto a questi livelli.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Giugno 2022)

Uno dei momenti piu bassi della nostra storia.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


Questo succede quando hai un presidente che sta a Londra a Travioni e quello che dovrebbe sostituirlo è un ologramma che su qualsiasi domanda non sa un accidente di niente, neppure sul obiettivo che è stato programmato (lo stadio) è riuscito a concludere qualcosa.


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che mettano, figurati...


Che tristezza admin...
Ero uno dei più ottimisti,ci credevo davvero che si poteva iniziare un ciclo importante,con le nostre rivali piene di debiti sarebbe bastato poco per portarti avanti per un decennio con degli investimenti giusti e neanche faraonici..
Sinceramente mi andava anche bene la gestione Elliott/maldini,con acquisti alla tomori Tonali leao ...
Si non alzavano il livello ma almeno mantenevano questo raggiunto che alla fine male non è.
Qui si rischia di entrare in un caos totale.
Che peccato...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> C'è anche da chiedersi di chi fidarsi?
> Chi ha portato in alto la bandiera del Milan per più di 25 anni? Chi dopo Istanbul non ha mollato, e si è vendicato? Etc etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Voglio proprio vedere se lascia Maldini in mano a chi finiamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Giugno 2022)

e' iniziato tutto con la schiena drittah e si concluderà tutto nella medesima maniera.
Schiena drittah vs schiena drittah,non ci saranno vincitori


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Autonomia vuol dire tutto e vuol dire nulla.
> 
> Autonomia sotto quale punto di vista ?


Immagino tipo, metto il budget su Asensio (esperto, maturo, vincente) invece che su DeKetelare (talento, giovane, con potenziale), o viceversa.

Invece magari la proprietá pretende di dire:

De Katelere si, Asensio no.
oppure 
DeKatelare si, ma non oltre 35 milioni (mentre per chiuderne ne chiedono 45, che Maldini impiegherebbe attingendo al budget destinato ad altro).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Giugno 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Uno dei momenti piu bassi della nostra storia.


Il fatto è che incomprensibile tutta questa vicenda..


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma mi domando….
> Massara é legato a Maldini?
> 
> Non é che Massara rinnova e Maldini no?


Se malauguratamente Maldini dovesse rifiutare il rinnovo, se proprio che almeno Massara rinnovi e vadano avanti lui e moncada.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Giugno 2022)

Maldini firmerà tappandosi il naso, penso. Budget freezzato, rientro dalla minimaperdita immediata. Cardinale non ha liquidità. Poco da girarci intorno.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...



Maldini fascista.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Giugno 2022)

Vado a dormire con la speranza che sia tutto un brutto sogno. Deve per forza esserlo.

Domani al risveglio leggerò della firma di Paolo e di chi prenderemo come sostituti di Botman e Sanches.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


.


----------



## JoKeR (29 Giugno 2022)

Ci hanno tolto la gioia dello scudetto.
Una gioia immensa tolta da criminali prestati al mondo dello sport.
Vergogna e schifo assoluto.
Se fosse successo ad un’altra squadra avremmo riso per anni.
PATETICI.


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


Ma io non capisco perchè tutti parlano con tutti, tutti intervistano tutti, tutti scrivono dappertutto, Marotta parla sempre, Agnelli pure....un'intervista a Maldini mai? Hanno paura? Anche lui lasciare ogni tanto una dichiarazione non farebbe male


----------



## uolfetto (29 Giugno 2022)

Giusto per curiosità, c'è ancora qualcuno che sostiene che hanno firmato già da giorni, che ci stanno speculando sopra ecc.? Quando ormai è evidente che c'è una trattativa estenuante che va avanti da un mese e che probabilmente potrebbe concludersi con una rottura in extremis? Curiosità mia eh.


----------



## Milo (29 Giugno 2022)

Maremma che tragedia rossonera, si riparte nuovamente da 0, mercato minimo e immagino dubbi su dovrà rinnovare.

tutto il lavoro di mesi e mesi tra mercato e rinnovi andato in fumo.

non se ne può più…


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> e' iniziato tutto con la schiena drittah e si concluderà tutto nella medesima maniera.
> Schiena drittah vs schiena drittah,non ci saranno vincitori



Serve un compromesso. Lo scontro frontale non porta a nulla di buono.


----------



## babsodiolinter (29 Giugno 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Presentarsi senza un direttore sarebbe un qualcosa di agghiacciante, forse di mai visto a questi livelli.


Sicuramente i nostri top non rinnovano.
Leao sarà il primo.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


Beh, ovvio! Ovvio! Mettetevi nei suoi panni. Che tratti a fare giocatori se poi devi andare da Gazosa che ti dice "Questo vuole un € in più rispetto al nostro tetto. NO"?

Ah, dimenticavo. Immaginate i giocatori come stanno vivendo questo teatro. Leao per primo, tanto per fare un nome a caso.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Conferenza di Sabatini...


Scambio di *mail *in corso per definire il tutto


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sicuramente i nostri top non rinnovano.
> Leao sarà il primo.



Magari è quello che vogliono i proprietari…


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Serve un compromesso. Lo scontro frontale non porta a nulla di buono.


Comunque Longoni diceva che Maldini ha mandato la bozza del contratto con delle correzioni e ora dovranno decidere Elliott e Cardinale…


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Immagino tipo, metto il budget su Asensio (esperto, maturo, vincente) invece che su DeKetelare (talento, giovane, con potenziale), o viceversa.
> 
> Invece magari la proprietá pretende di dire:
> 
> ...


Si ma in qualsiasi caso, anche senza Gazidis, oltre il suo potere di firma dovrebbe chiedere l'ok alla proprietà. Funziona così dovunque nessuno ha poteri di firmare in nome e per conto di una società illimitatamente. In questi giorni hanno fatto vedere che i contratti di Inzaghi e Lukaku li ha firmati Zhang e non Marotta. Contratti del valore di max 15/18 milioni di euro. Vuol dire che l'autonomia di Marotta è inferiore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Giugno 2022)

*Telelombardia: ipotesi Moncada nel ruolo di direttore sportivo e Massara come direttore dell'area tecnica *


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

A questo punto sono sicuro che Iddiot lascerà fare il mercato (si se mai ci sarà) a Moncada che se non erro ha ancora un anno di contratto. Mica possono prendersi un DS se a settembre ci sarà una nuova proprietà. L'altra alternativa è l'Ad di Hardocore perché no? Tanto il duo era a festeggiare lo scudetto con noi al duomo.


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Scambio di *mail *in corso per definire il tutto



Secondo me si scambieranno lettere cartacee.

Avvelenate però. Come succedeva nel romanzo Il nome della rosa.


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

*Sky: domani scadono i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Sta diventando una situazione paradossale per i tempi. Alla fine tutto si concluderà. Anche Maldini e Massara non credono ad un finale diverso. Si aspetterà anche la giornata di domani per capire se ci saranno le firme. E' una questione di poteri e deleghe. Non è mai successo nella storia del mercato che due dirigenti che hanno vinto lo scudetto arrivino alla scadenza. *


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Beh, ovvio! Ovvio! Mettetevi nei suoi panni. Che tratti a fare giocatori se poi devi andare da Gazosa che ti dice "Questo vuole un € in più rispetto al nostro tetto. NO"?
> 
> Ah, dimenticavo. Immaginate i giocatori come stanno vivendo questo teatro. Leao per primo, tanto per fare un nome a caso.


Ripeto da settimane che spero se ne vada a zero, perché vorrebbe dire averlo per altri due anni. Tuttavia temo che dopo Maldini vendano Leao


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque Longoni diceva che Maldini ha mandato la bozza del contratto con delle correzioni e ora dovranno decidere Elliott e Cardinale…



Bene. Speriamo che tutti abbassino i toni e pensino al bene del Milan.


----------



## evideon (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...



E' ora di mettere a nudo tutto lo schifo di questa società e non coprire tutte le vergogne con la foglia di fico Maldini!
Se è il caso di toccare nuovamente il fondo pur di ritornare liberi allora ben venga tutto questo. 
Ho sopportato anni di serie B. Posso sopportare pure questo!!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Telelombardia: ipotesi Moncada nel ruolo di direttore sportivo e Massara come direttore dell'area tecnica *


Probabile
Massara credo che rimanga.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Voglio proprio vedere se lascia Maldini in mano a chi finiamo.



Appunto. Questi manco si rendono conto che Maldini ha portato uno scudetto con 4 spicci e lottando persino contro i rabbini stessi.


----------



## Ambrole (29 Giugno 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ci hanno tolto la gioia dello scudetto.
> Una gioia immensa tolta da criminali prestati al mondo dello sport.
> Vergogna e schifo assoluto.
> Se fosse successo ad un’altra squadra avremmo riso per anni.
> PATETICI.



A me non hanno tolto proprio nulla, lo scudetto resta in bacheca.
Maldini e la proprietà hanno visioni diverse, probabilmente Paolo sta esagerando nelle richieste e sicuramente l'uscita sulla Gazzetta non è piaciuta. Se nessuno dei due vuole scendere a compromessi ci sarà rottura, pazienza, il Milan andrà avanti anche senza Maldini. Cardinale non è uno stupido, piena fiducia nella nuova proprietà, così come nella vecchia


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


up


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani scadono i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Sta diventando una situazione paradossale per i tempi. Alla fine tutto si concluderà. Anche Maldini e Massara non credono ad un finale diverso. Si aspetterà anche la giornata di domani per capire se ci saranno le firme. E' una questione di poteri e deleghe. Non è mai successo nella storia del mercato che due dirigenti che hanno vinto lo scudetto arrivino alla scadenza. *


Robe da matti.. 

Questo è il prezzo dei 30 anni del demonio.. purtroppo stiamo ancora pagando


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> A me non hanno tolto proprio nulla, lo scudetto resta in bacheca.
> Maldini e la proprietà hanno visioni diverse, probabilmente Paolo sta esagerando nelle richieste e sicuramente l'uscita sulla Gazzetta non è piaciuta. Se nessuno dei due vuole scendere a compromessi ci sarà rottura, pazienza, il Milan andrà avanti anche senza Maldini. Cardinale non è uno stupido, piena fiducia nella nuova proprietà, così come nella vecchia


Nemmeno a me han tolto la
Gioia per lo scudetto di Maldini, però potevamo evitare


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Questo succede quando hai un presidente che sta a Londra a Travioni* e quello che dovrebbe sostituirlo è un ologramma che su qualsiasi domanda non sa un accidente di niente, neppure sul obiettivo che è stato programmato (lo stadio) è riuscito a concludere qualcosa.


HAHAHAAH MUOIOH


----------



## Hellscream (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


Chissà se verranno ancora a dirci che è tutto normale


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (29 Giugno 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Robe da matti..
> 
> Questo è il prezzo dei 30 anni del demonio.. purtroppo stiamo ancora pagando



Si vero. È il prezzo anche d'avere in curva i soliti criminali devoti e Galliani e BERLUSCONI. Perché sappiamo tutti che Maldini non è mai stato protetto da Galliani e per quanto assurdo puo' sembrare ai più ingenui, tutto proviene ancora da quegli anni. 
Lasciando perdere la follia di non voler rinnovare a chi ti ha portato uno scudetto, se avessimo degli ultras veramente tifosi, starebbero muovendo mare e monti per Maldini, invece abbiamo dei pagliacci che ancora "odiano" Paolo


----------



## Ambrole (29 Giugno 2022)

Cmq moncada + massara per me va benissimo, se Maldini vuole restare sulla barca è il benvenuto, se vuole andare a fare altro, non mi strappo i capelli


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che maldini non ha mai chiesto nessun budget particolare...i soldi sono quelli della champion, dello scudetto e i ricavi delle cessioni. A me sembra chiaro che Maldini non voglia più Gazidis e voglia aumentato il suo potere di firma



Magari...
Speriamo che alla fine lo accontentino, se i soldi ci sono e il problema è solo l'autonomia nello spenderli allora ci possiamo fare degli acquisti ottimi, M&M hanno già dimostrato di avere le idee chiarissime su cosa ci serve.
Che poi Gazidis sta male, perché non pensa a curarsi invece di rompere le balle?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani scadono i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Sta diventando una situazione paradossale per i tempi. Alla fine tutto si concluderà. Anche Maldini e Massara non credono ad un finale diverso. Si aspetterà anche la giornata di domani per capire se ci saranno le firme. E' una questione di poteri e deleghe. Non è mai successo nella storia del mercato che due dirigenti che hanno vinto lo scudetto arrivino alla scadenza. *



vediamo, ovvio che non va tutto bene. Per me non è nemmeno una questione di deleghe ma di garanzie. E Jerry non ne può dare nemmeno una visto che ancora deve fare fund raising

a logica però se lavori al 30 giugno vuoi restare altrimenti eri già a Ibiza. Ma il calcio non è un azienda normale, inutile fare previsioni


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cmq *moncada + massara* per me va benissimo, se Maldini vuole restare sulla barca è il benvenuto, se vuole andare a fare altro, non mi strappo i capelli


Non é concepibile, non scherziamo. Massara é un uomo di Maldini, é legato al destino di Paolo. Moncada con che autorità? Passare da capo degli osservatori a DS del Milan (non del Nantes) non é pensabile, non credo siano scemi.


----------



## Smarx10 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ad ogni modo, spero con tutto il cuore che domani sera finisca questo circo. Sia in caso di rinnovo che in caso di non rinnovo, che non si azzardino a protrarre questo delirio anche nelle prossime settimane. Sarà poi fondamentale farà un super mercato per potersi dimenticare dello schifo vissuto negli ultimi 30 giorni, ma ormai non mi aspetto veramente più nulla


----------



## mandraghe (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco Sconcerti: "È chiaro che ci sia qualcosa da chiarire tra Milan e Maldini. È una trattativa"​
> 
> Non lo sapevamo.



Sconcerti si è scordato di prendere le gocce.

Se ne accorge dopo quasi 40 giorni che c’è qualcosa da chiarire. Molto sagace Marione.


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Magari...
> Speriamo che alla fine lo accontentino, se i soldi ci sono e il problema è solo l'autonomia nello spenderli allora ci possiamo fare degli acquisti ottimi, M&M hanno già dimostrato di avere le idee chiarissime su cosa ci serve.
> Che poi Gazidis sta male, perché non pensa a curarsi invece di rompere le balle?


Il problema è che non sappiamo quanta autonomia voglia Maldini...un conto è chiedere potere di decisione e di firma fino a 30 milioni, un altro fino a 50 milioni...


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

...


----------



## admin (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...



Leggete e quotate le news


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Che tristezza admin...
> Ero uno dei più ottimisti,ci credevo davvero che si poteva iniziare un ciclo importante,con le nostre rivali piene di debiti sarebbe bastato poco per portarti avanti per un decennio con degli investimenti giusti e neanche faraonici..
> Sinceramente mi andava anche bene la gestione Elliott/maldini,con acquisti alla tomori Tonali leao ...
> Si non alzavano il livello ma almeno mantenevano questo raggiunto che alla fine male non è.
> ...


inizia a preparare la tavola per i forumisti ed ad inviare il menù preliminare...............


----------



## danjr (29 Giugno 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cmq moncada + massara per me va benissimo, se Maldini vuole restare sulla barca è il benvenuto, se vuole andare a fare altro, non mi strappo i capelli


Poi lo mandi te moncada a Milanello a far rigare dritto i giocatori? Gli ridomo in faccia


----------



## mil77 (29 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Telelombardia: ipotesi Moncada nel ruolo di direttore sportivo e Massara come direttore dell'area tecnica *


L'avevo scritto prima, nel caso Paolo dovesse decidere di salutarci, sarebbe la soluzione migliore in continuità.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: domani scadono i contratti di Maldini e Massara. Sta diventando una situazione paradossale per i tempi. Alla fine tutto si concluderà. Anche Maldini e Massara non credono ad un finale diverso. Si aspetterà anche la giornata di domani per capire se ci saranno le firme. E' una questione di poteri e deleghe. Non è mai successo nella storia del mercato che due dirigenti che hanno vinto lo scudetto arrivino alla scadenza. *



L'incubo si è avverato.

Incrociate le dita, che se dice male c'è il rischio che dobbiate fare ciao-ciao con la manina al vecchio Milan.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Giugno 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non sappiamo quanta autonomia voglia Maldini...un conto è chiedere potere di decisione e di firma fino a 30 milioni, un altro fino a 50 milioni...



Se ci sono da spendere, mettiamo caso, 90 milioni ma che catso gliene deve fregare a Idiott se vengono spesi per 3 giocatori da 30 o per 6 da 15, fintanto che servono a farti vincere e aumentare il valore del brand?
Tanto alla fine puntano a quello no?
Ma a quello ci arrivi comunque coi risultati, volendo puoi fare utili col player trading ma il tuo brand non varrà più di quello di Udinese o Sassuolo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non é concepibile, non scherziamo. Massara é un uomo di Maldini, é legato al destino di Paolo. Moncada con che autorità? Passare da capo degli osservatori a DS del Milan (non del Nantes) non é pensabile, non credo siano scemi.


Massara é notoriamente uomo di Sabatini.

Comunque Maldini é insostituibile nel rendere il Milan una societá diversa dalle altre.
Se vogliamo fare la differenza trasmettendo i valori milanisti e il senso di appartenenza non possiamo fare a meno di Paolo a a Milanello e A casa Milan.
Sul mercato magari si puó supplire, ma dove si creano veramente le vittorie, a Milanello, no.


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2022)

Se Maldini dovesse essere cacciato per me possono spararsi tutti.
Possono prendere il migliore ds del mondo che ci porta Mbappé... Che non cambierei idea.
Neanche morto.

Magari Blue Skye blocasse la vendita e ci fosse qualcun'altro... Perché tra Elliott e Cardinale santo cielo, era difficile fare peggio


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> *L'incubo si è avverato.*
> 
> Incrociate le dita, che se dice male c'è il rischio che dobbiate fare ciao-ciao con la manina al vecchio Milan.



Non disperiamo. È interesse anche della proprietà non perdere la faccia mandando via Maldini.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Una cosa é certa, qui molti dovranno dare delle spiegazioni, perché ormai ci stanno sguazzando a più non posso, e ci obbligano a fare dei viaggi mentali paurosi. Paolo, Gazidis per Elliott, Cardinale e Scaroni. Tutti devono rendere conto di questa situazione ridicola, altroché.


Comunque per quanto riguarda autonomia o soldi, ricordiamo che Elliott rimarra fino a dopo lo stadio come minimo. Prima aveva la difficoltà di passare per un intermediario, ora dovrà passare da due proprietari. La vita é dura, anche a me piacerebbe dare un pugno in faccia al mio capo a volte.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se ci sono da spendere, mettiamo caso, 90 milioni ma che catso gliene deve fregare a Idiott se vengono spesi per 3 giocatori da 30 o per 6 da 15, fintanto che servono a farti vincere e aumentare il valore del brand?
> Tanto alla fine puntano a quello no?
> Ma a quello ci arrivi comunque coi risultati, volendo puoi fare utili col player trading ma il tuo brand non varrà più di quello di Udinese o Sassuolo.


Un conto é metterli su Theo Hernandez é un altro é metterli su Emerson.
ai tempi dell’arrivo di Theo costavano uguali ed Emerson era piú quotato (nazionale italiano, semi-titolare nel Chelsea, Theo aveva fallito a Madrid), ma investire su uno o sull’altro fa tutta le differenza del mondo.

La proprietá vuole che l’ad condivida (non imponga) le scelte.
Paolo vuole poter decidere autonomamente immagino.


----------



## King of the North (29 Giugno 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Autonomia vuol dire tutto e vuol dire nulla.
> 
> Autonomia sotto quale punto di vista ?


Credo che ad oggi ogni possibile acquisto andava prima discusso con Gazidis…..
penso che una volta pattuito il budget Paolo voglia avere potere di fare ciò che reputa opportuno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non disperiamo. È interesse anche della proprietà non perdere la faccia mandando via Maldini.


Per me hanno già perso la faccia da tempo.


----------



## gabri65 (29 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non disperiamo. È interesse anche della proprietà non perdere la faccia mandando via Maldini.



Io sono sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi, altro che disperato.

Se vincono le forze del Male, addio vecchio Milan. Tagliato anche l'ultimo legame con il passato.

Magari farai lo stadio e vincerai una coppuccia itaglia ogni tanto, ma scordati i trionfi in CL. A me quelli interessano.

D'altra parte, "non si deve vincere a tutti i costi", come dice chi comanda nel CDA.

Auguri.


----------



## King of the North (29 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Credibile da chi fino a qualche ora fa dava la
> Firma per fatta.
> Comunque dovresti essere felice perché a breve Maldini togli il disturbo e ci sarà un super budget da spender


Ma davvero….assurdo che nel 2022 ci sia ancora qualcuno che abbia il coraggio, perché di coraggio si tratta, di screditare Paolo. Paolo è il Milan. Punto. Ed è un uomo davvero di altri tempi e legato indissolubilmente ai nostri colori. È un professionista e vuole avere la possibilità di far è il suo lavoro al meglio. Ha portato risultati e ora non accetta compromessi. Mi sembra chiaro…
Ce ne fossero come lui…


----------



## Blu71 (29 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me hanno già perso la faccia da tempo.



Trovando un compromesso accettabile almeno un poco la salverebbero.


----------



## Andris (29 Giugno 2022)

degrado a Sportitalia

invitano Gianluca Galliani, quindi il padre, a parlare di Milan poi collegato Matri da Formentera

"Un saluto a Gianluca, un GRANDE AMICO"


avrà consigliato anche lui al padre oltre Nesta e Modric...


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Giugno 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Cmq moncada + massara per me va benissimo, se Maldini vuole restare sulla barca è il benvenuto, se vuole andare a fare altro, non mi strappo i capelli


se non ci fosse un probabile problema con alcuni elementi tipo theo o leao, magari quelli un po' più legati a paolo, alla fine starebbe bene anche a me.
io ho l'impressione però che maldini sia quello che di calcio ne capisce meno, ma compensa col carisma e la storia che si tira a dietro... che sono importanti per portare calciatori ma anche per gestire i momenti di tensione tipo le ultime partite.


----------



## Buciadignho (29 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> *Massara é notoriamente uomo di Sabatini.*
> 
> Comunque Maldini é insostituibile nel rendere il Milan una societá diversa dalle altre.
> Se vogliamo fare la differenza trasmettendo i valori milanisti e il senso di appartenenza non possiamo fare a meno di Paolo a a Milanello e A casa Milan.
> Sul mercato magari si puó supplire, ma dove si creano veramente le vittorie, a Milanello, no.


Cioé scusa? Mo' viene Sabatini? Io non ho nulla contro Sabatini che reputo un grandissimo dirigente, ma cos'é questa nuova fissa ahah?

Tu gli hai visti questi due? Stanlio ed Olio a momenti... Articolo della GDS del 13/06/19: Da Pastore a Pjanic: chi è Massara, il talent-scout voluto da Maldin. Continuano smielinate varie. Questo intendo con "uomo di Maldini", lui lo ha portato al Milan. 

Il resto del commento lo sposo in pieno, Maldini deve restare al Milan _a vita. _


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi, altro che disperato.
> 
> Se vincono le forze del Male, addio vecchio Milan. Tagliato anche l'ultimo legame con il passato.
> 
> ...



Non è una situazione gradevole ma abbiamo passato di peggio.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me hanno già perso la faccia da tempo.


Il modo in cui è stata gestita questa storia, vuoi per tempistiche, vuoi sul piano della comunicazione è grottesco. Ora siamo nel momento dello sliding Door rossonero. Se vince la linea di Paolo si compete per vincere, altrimenti dovremo aspettarci altro... A buon intenditore poche parole...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non disperiamo. È interesse anche della proprietà non perdere la faccia mandando via Maldini.


Su quello non ci piove.


----------



## Igniorante (30 Giugno 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Un conto é metterli su Theo Hernandez é un altro é metterli su Emerson.
> ai tempi dell’arrivo di Theo costavano uguali ed Emerson era piú quotato (nazionale italiano, semi-titolare nel Chelsea, Theo aveva fallito a Madrid), ma investire su uno o sull’altro fa tutta le differenza del mondo.
> 
> La proprietá vuole che l’ad condivida (non imponga) le scelte.
> Paolo vuole poter decidere autonomamente immagino.



Ovviamente tocca andare per deduzioni, perché la verità la sanno solo loro.
Ma, una volta verificata la fattibilità e la sostenibilità di un acquisto (ma non penso che Paolo vada a fare sondaggi al Liverpool per Salah con 200 mln al club e 40 al giocatore) perché Maldini deve sottostare o comunque andare a braccetto con Gazidis, che poi di calcio non ne capisce niente come quello scemo del suo proprietario, non a caso un altro tifoso dello Scarsenal...


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Giugno 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Poi lo mandi te moncada a Milanello a far rigare dritto i giocatori? Gli ridomo in faccia


ma quello non era merito di ibra???


----------



## King of the North (30 Giugno 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> C'è anche da chiedersi di chi fidarsi?
> Chi ha portato in alto la bandiera del Milan per più di 25 anni? Chi dopo Istanbul non ha mollato, e si è vendicato? Etc etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Condivido ogni sillaba. Applausi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> se non ci fosse un probabile problema con alcuni elementi tipo theo o leao, magari quelli un po' più legati a paolo, alla fine starebbe bene anche a me.
> io ho l'impressione però che maldini sia quello che di calcio ne capisce meno, ma compensa col carisma e la storia che si tira a dietro... che sono importanti per portare calciatori ma anche per gestire i momenti di tensione tipo le ultime partite.



Quello che penso anche io, Maldini sposta tantissimo a livello ambientale. Sarebbe un vero disastro perderlo per quello più che per il resto. Tanta gente ci saluta il prima possibile senza Maldini.


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...


.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Trovando un compromesso accettabile almeno un poco la salverebbero.


Non credo. Questi dopo uno scudetto hanno tirato i remi in barca, anzichè alimentare l’entusiasmo contagioso dei tifosi si sono trincerati dietro un silenzio che è stato interrotto solo dalle parole di Scaroni, che ha mentito spudoratamente dicendo che era tutto a posto e che Maldini avrebbe rinnovato. La credibilità la si guadagna col tempo, con decisioni coerenti e lineari. Questo vale non solo per Elliott ma anche per Cardinale che si è presentato dicendo “We wanna win” per poi sparire di nuovo e bloccando insieme a Elliott la campagna rafforzamento, senza battersi neppure per il rinnovo degli artefici dello scudetto. 
Elliott in questi anni ha detto a Maldini: “Non c’è un euro, devi arrivare quarto“. Lui gli ha portato lo scudetto, forse considerato un incidente di percorso perché probabilmente il disegno di mandare via Maldini, presenza scomoda che insisteva in modo reiterato sull’importanza delle vittorie sul campo, era già in agenda. Ma mandarlo via ora, dopo un trionfo insperato, con tutta la tifoseria che lo sostiene non è semplice e sanno pure loro che sarebbe un clamoroso autogol.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ovviamente tocca andare per deduzioni, perché la verità la sanno solo loro.
> Ma, una volta verificata la fattibilità e la sostenibilità di un acquisto (ma non penso che Paolo vada a fare sondaggi al Liverpool per Salah con 200 mln al club e 40 al giocatore) perché Maldini deve sottostare o comunque andare a braccetto con Gazidis, che poi di calcio non ne capisce niente come quello scemo del suo proprietario, non a caso un altro tifoso dello Scarsenal...


Esatto!!! Centrato in pieno. Maldini ha da tempo accettato l'idea della sostenibilità e l'ha detto più volte. Quello che reclama è la possibilità di utilizzare il denaro a disposizione senza vincoli di sorta . Chiede troppo? A mio parere no!!!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo. Questi dopo uno scudetto hanno tirato i remi in barca, anzichè alimentare l’entusiasmo contagioso dei tifosi si sono trincerati dietro un silenzio che è stato interrotto solo dalle parole di Scaroni, che ha mentito spudoratamente dicendo che era tutto a posto e che Maldini avrebbe rinnovato. La credibilità la si guadagna col tempo, con decisioni coerenti e lineari. Questo vale non solo per Elliott ma anche per Cardinale che si è presentato dicendo “We wanna win” per poi sparire di nuovo e bloccando insieme a Elliott la campagna rafforzamento, senza battersi neppure per il rinnovo degli artefici dello scudetto.
> Elliott in questi anni ha detto a Maldini: “Non c’è un euro, devi arrivare quarto“. Lui gli ha portato lo scudetto, forse considerato un incidente di percorso perché probabilmente il disegno di mandare via Maldini, presenza scomoda che insisteva in modo reiterato sull’importanza delle vittorie sul campo, era già in agenda. *Ma mandarlo via ora, dopo un trionfo insperato, con tutta la tifoseria che lo sostiene non è semplice e sanno pure loro che sarebbe un clamoroso autogol.*



Alla luce dei fatti successivi, la vittoria dello scudetto ha complicato le cose per la proprietà.


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Se ci sono da spendere, mettiamo caso, 90 milioni ma che catso gliene deve fregare a Idiott se vengono spesi per 3 giocatori da 30 o per 6 da 15, fintanto che servono a farti vincere e aumentare il valore del brand?
> Tanto alla fine puntano a quello no?
> Ma a quello ci arrivi comunque coi risultati, volendo puoi fare utili col player trading ma il tuo brand non varrà più di quello di Udinese o Sassuolo.


Perché non funziona così in nessuna società. Il potere di firma viene deciso dalla proprietà e viene fatto tramite atto notarile dove c'è scritto per es. Che Maldini ha potere di firma in nome e per conto del Milan fino 15 milioni, Gazidis fino 30. Vuol dire che fino a 15 milioni a contratto maldini può prendere chi vuole nessuno può dirgli niente. A 15,5 deve avere l'ok di Gazidis che poi firmerà il contratto. A 30,5 va da gazidis e insieme vanno la elliot x ottenere l'ok. Se alzano l'autonomia di Maldini le cose sono solo due: o alzano anche quella di Gazidis e quindi la proprietà ha meno potere decisionale o Gazidis non ha più ragione di essere li


----------



## ibracadabra9 (30 Giugno 2022)

A sto punto non credo rinnoverà.
Loro staranno cercando in tutti i modi di convincerlo, ma credo che a sto punto se Maldini non ottiene in toto quello che chiede dubito continui.
E non credo proprio che Elliott/ Cardinale siano disposti a dargli carta bianca, anche perché dubito che vengano meno alla politica del contenimento dei costi e del tetto agli ingaggi


----------



## gabri65 (30 Giugno 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non è una situazione gradevole ma abbiamo passato di peggio.



Non saprei.

Io ho vissuto le disavventure, compreso la serie B, e siamo stati semplicemente sfortunati nel trovare una serie di loschi elementi e soggetti discutibili che ci avevano affossato.

Poi siamo stati contemporaneamente ed incredibilmente fortunati nel trovare un'alchimia unica che ci ha risollevati, ancora prima del Berlusca, parlo del ritorno nella massima serie e la crescita esponenziale dei ragazzini della primavera. Una cavalcata impressionante.

Adesso vedo qualcosa di molto più losco e terribile, come un'alone di malvagità premeditata, che ci tiene incatenati e contro cui nulla puoi fare.

Prendetemi per pazzo, frega niente dello scudetto, preferirei essere di nuovo in serie B ma senza questi individui che mirano a farci diventare un club solo famoso di facciata, dal quale ricavarci i denari per gli sfizi, prendendo per il culo noi tifosi.

Mi danno i brividi di terrore, loro e le loro maledette macchinazioni dietro le quinte.


----------



## Rivera10 (30 Giugno 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma quello non era merito di ibra???


Perché secondo te il capobranco con chi si rapporta meglio? Con una leggenda di cui ha rispetto o con un grigio signore in doppio petto?


----------



## mil77 (30 Giugno 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Esatto!!! Centrato in pieno. Maldini ha da tempo accettato l'idea della sostenibilità e l'ha detto più volte. Quello che reclama è la possibilità di utilizzare il denaro a disposizione senza vincoli di sorta . Chiede troppo? A mio parere no!!!


Se chiedesse quello non sarebbe troppo, sarebbe proprio impraticabile! Non esiste dirigente al mondo in nessun società del mondo che ha potere di firma illimitato. Comunque Paolo non chiede quello


----------



## Tobi (30 Giugno 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultim'ora della Gazzetta: è braccio di ferro tra Elliott-Gazidis e Maldini.
> Il nodo è l'autonomia.
> 
> *Sport Mediaset: Dentro o fuori. Maldini e Massara hanno in mano da giorni le bozze dei contratti ma non c'è la controfirma.
> ...



Forse è bene ricordare un po' di passaggi che forse a qualcuno mancano:

Tutto inizia paradossalmente bene, si spende e spande per Caldara Higuain Piatek Paqueta sbagliando. Maldini e Boban non avevano iniziato col piede giusto anche in virtù della scelta dell'allenatore.

Si cerca di raddrizzare la barca prendendo Pioli, Ibrahimovic e Kjaer. Nel frattempo prendiamo 5 scoppole dall'Atalanta e il signor Gazidis senza interpellare gli addetti alla parte sportiva contatta Ragnick e quasi gli fa firmare un pre contratto. Boban infastidito da questo alza la voce e viene segato all'istante

Alla fine Pioli raggiunge l'Europa League in extremis, tutto lo spogliatoio è con lui e si decide di proseguire. Si fa un altra stagione e si arriva secondi, Champions raggiunta (obiettivo dichiarato quarto posto)

Alla stagione successiva mercato che porta Maignan Tomori Tonali + Messias Giroud ed andiamo a vincere il campionato. L'obiettivo era ancora tornare in Champions, Maldini vuole vincere il campionato e ci riesce nonostante avessimo a gennaio palesemente bisogno di un attaccante e di un difensore. 

Durante il periodo Gennaio 22-Maggio 22 nessuno chiama Maldini e Massara per procedere con il rinnovo, questa è stata una mancanza di rispetto clamorosa anche in virtù del fatto che poi erano tutti al Duomo a bere Champagne e festeggiare quando lo scudetto apparteneva solo alla Squadra, All'Allenatore e a Maldini-Massara. 

Il Male dell'Ac Milan si chiama Elliott-Gazidis , Maldini non ha bisogno di soldi o di fama o di potere, vuole un Milan protagonista e vincente. Vederlo lasciare questo progetto che stava per spiccare il volo è la morte per il popolo Milanista per quello che ci aspetta. Mercati fatti a 0 budget e Yongong Li americano che deve ripagare il prestito al 15% di interesse..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (30 Giugno 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io sono sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi, altro che disperato.
> 
> Se vincono le forze del Male, addio vecchio Milan. Tagliato anche l'ultimo legame con il passato.
> 
> ...


Credo che questo sia il nocciolo della situazione non tanto una questione di budget o di potere ma una visione diversa sul modo di fare calcio in italia e pensare che a mio avviso la triade gazidis massara maldini sarebbe e si è dimostrata perfetta
Gestione societaria perfetta buon scouting per il budget a disposizione e creazione di un feeling pazzesco nello spogliatoio
Speriamo che i due galli nel pollaio abbassino un po la cresta


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Giugno 2022)

Pare filtri ottimismo.
Speriamo che non sia lo stesso ottimismo per Botman/Sanches,altrimenti....

E speriamo che domani sia veramente l'ultimo giorno di questa patetica telenovela.
Notte a tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pare filtri ottimismo.
> Speriamo che non sia lo stesso ottimismo per Botman/Sanches,altrimenti....
> 
> E speriamo che domani sia veramente l'ultimo giorno di questa patetica telenovela.
> Notte a tutti.



Non è più tempo di ottimismo o pessimismo. Ormai ci siamo o dentro o fuori.


----------



## braungioxe (30 Giugno 2022)

Ma solo uno scemo ci poteva credere,se si fa a fatica a mettere queste firme figuratevi il calciomercato come andrà senza MM...
Era altamente prevedibile che non rinnoveranno perché non c'è stato mai accordo,tra l'altro Elliott sarà portato a processo,e lo perderà,visto la [email protected] che hanno fatto e la prenderemo in quel posto


----------



## Znarf79 (30 Giugno 2022)

Ma anche domani Maldini rinnovasse come potranno continuare a lavorare assieme persone con così tante differenze di vedute?
Soprattutto se Cardinale non trova i soldi o si complica la causa con Blue Skye e quindi rimangono Elliott/Gazidis a litigare ogni giorno con Maldini e l'area sportiva in generale


----------



## Marcex7 (30 Giugno 2022)

Maldini ha parlato 3h con Cardinale e la sua piccionaia e ha capito tutto..Infatti non ha firmato


----------



## sampapot (30 Giugno 2022)

se penso che è tutta farina del nostro sacco, mi girano le [email protected] rotto il giocattolo e stiamo stendendo il tappeto rosso alle nostre avversarie...mi sa che i fasti del Berlusca non torneranno più


----------



## Garrincha (30 Giugno 2022)

Se va via Gazidis non è che arriva Pinco Pallino e da il bancomat a Maldini dicendogli fai tu, acquista chi vuoi come vuoi, firma i contratti che preferisci, mandami da firmare quando hai fatto 

L'area tecnica sarà sempre subordinata a quella economica, neppure Marotta può fare quello che gli piace in barba alla cassa

O Maldini si adegua a muoversi secondo le possibilità come ogni addetto a parte sei squadre al mondo o non ha futuro in una società in cui non sia il proprietario egli stesso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Se va via Gazidis non è che arriva Pinco Pallino e da il bancomat a Maldini dicendogli fai tu, acquista chi vuoi come vuoi, firma i contratti che preferisci, mandami da firmare quando hai fatto
> 
> L'area tecnica sarà sempre subordinata a quella economica, neppure Marotta può fare quello che gli piace in barba alla cassa
> 
> O Maldini si adegua a muoversi secondo le possibilità come ogni addetto a parte sei squadre al mondo o non ha futuro in una società in cui non sia il proprietario egli stesso


La differenza è che Marotta e i dirigenti della Juve le operazioni possono chiuderle, mentre i paletti imposti a Maldini sono troppo stringenti in relazione alla competitività richiesta. Perché è ovvio ed evidente che il fatturato del Milan si conosce, quindi non è che puoi metterti a fare il pezzente a ogni trattativa di rinnovo o nuovo acquisto. Non so cosa chiedete a Maldini: che ci metta la faccia davanti ai tifosi e vedere Juve e Inter fare man bassa sul mercato? Il Milan non ha fatturato lontano da quello dell’Inter, eppure il Milan ha paletti molto più rigidi rispetto all’Inter. Questo checché se ne dica è inaccettabile. Qualora Maldini non ricevesse rassicurazioni in tal senso se ne andrebbe, così Cardinale potrà attuare il suo decantato moneyball… ma senza Maldini che fa da parafulmine.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (30 Giugno 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> per il bene del milan


hai anche dei dubbi? certo che si,
oppure credi che il bene del Milan lo faccia Gadzidis, questa serpe deve uscire dalla società anche prima di Novembre!


----------

